# Anybody wants to chat with me? Any topic is welcome.



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello there.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

Sure, what do you do in real life?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Sure, what do you do in real life?


Sorry I dont have life. But now Im doing student things.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

Student things? Like what?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Student things? Like what?


Studying. Learning, being lazy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

I meant, like, what are you studying?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I meant, like, what are you studying?


IT at Vilnius university


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

Nothing wrong with that, looked into the IT field myself but don't think I can handle looking at a screen all day. Good money if you can handle it.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Nothing wrong with that, looked into the IT field myself but don't think I can handle looking at a screen all day. Good money if you can handle it.


Yep


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

So any specific areas you're training for? (networking, administration, tech support, etc).


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> So any specific areas you're training for? (networking, administration, tech support, etc).


Not really, but I think I will go with programming, not sure yet.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> So any specific areas you're training for? (networking, administration, tech support, etc).


What you going to study?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

Do you rp?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Do you rp?


Well never tried, not even know how it works. Maybe you can explain.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> What you going to study?


Nothing yet, my school years are long behind me, unless there is a specific field I want to train in. Maybe Automotive Engineering is in my future...


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Well never tried, not even know how it works. Maybe you can explain.


It is hard to explain but basically playing as your sona or oc. I can't explain it that good.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> It is hard to explain but basically playing as your sona or oc. I can't explain it that good.


Maybe I will someday, If i figure it out.


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Feb 5, 2017)

Yo~ I am always here if you wish to talk


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

QueenMegajoulan said:


> Yo~ I am always here if you wish to talk


Hello, sweetie.


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hello, sweetie.



"sweetie"? How cute of you~ 
What made you so eager to chat with others? Were you just feeling lonely or did something happen?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

QueenMegajoulan said:


> "sweetie"? How cute of you~
> What made you so eager to chat with others? Were you just feeling lonely or did something happen?


Yep im lonely.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yep im lonely.


Maybe you can do a  Q&A maybe since you got the attention of two or three people.


----------



## modfox (Feb 5, 2017)

i am happy to talk if you want


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Maybe you can do a  Q&A maybe since you got the attention of two or three people.


Ofc I can do


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

modfox said:


> i am happy to talk if you want


Very good, tell me something about yourself.


----------



## modfox (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Very good, tell me something about yourself.


i am a fox


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ofc I can do enything.


What is your sona?


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yep im lonely.



Ah, I see. Well, could you give me a short introduction of yourself? What are your hobbies and interests? What are your likes and dislikes?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

QueenMegajoulan said:


> Ah, I see. Well, could you give me a short introduction of yourself? What are your hobbies and interests? What are your likes and dislikes?


OK Looks liek I got attention, very good. 
Introduction: Im 20 years old student from Lithuania, will be moving to Canada if I will be lucky to get 6 or more from IELTS. Another note, I dont have friends nor social life, reason Is IDK, Im a bit awkward and socialphobic, introvertic person.
Hobies: I'm mediocre gamer (I game on saturday and Sunday, sometimes I get bored and dont game), I LOVE youtube, and watch it everyday, sometimes upload vids, since I have channel. I like technology in general: computers, smartphones etc. I dislike gopniks and fucking people who look down on others. I dislike my country. I like traveling.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> IT at Vilnius university


Im also studding IT


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> OK Looks liek I got attention, very good.
> Introduction: Im 20 years old student from Lithuania, will be moving to Canada if I will be lucky to get 6 or more from IELTS. Another note, I dont have friends nor social life, reason Is IDK, Im a bit awkward and socialphobic, introvertic person.
> Hobies: I'm mediocre gamer (I game on saturday and Sunday, sometimes I get bored and dont game), I LOVE youtube, and watch it everyday, sometimes upload vids, since I have channel. I like technology in general: computers, smartphones etc. I dislike gopniks and fucking people who look down on others. I dislike my country. I like traveling.


Reminds me a lot like myself, especially disliking my country when trump is in office.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> OK Looks liek I got attention, very good.





Mr. Fox said:


> Sure, what do you do in real life?



*cough* -_-


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> What is your sona?


Eastern Sergal named zerox (might change). It's pretty friendly and silly sergal who likes to hug others and pose to the cameras. Sometimes he likes to show off and dance. If pissed might eat you (rarely).


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> OK Looks liek I got attention, very good.
> Introduction: Im 20 years old student from Lithuania, will be moving to Canada if I will be lucky to get 6 or more from IELTS. Another note, I dont have friends nor social life, reason Is IDK, Im a bit awkward and socialphobic, introvertic person.
> Hobies: I'm mediocre gamer (I game on saturday and Sunday, sometimes I get bored and dont game), I LOVE youtube, and watch it everyday, sometimes upload vids, since I have channel. I like technology in general: computers, smartphones etc. I dislike gopniks and fucking people who look down on others. I dislike my country. I like traveling.



You do not have friends? I think that explains your loneliness. You say you do not know why you do not have friends. I think the reason is as simple as: you do not try to interact with others around you. But then again, you are sociophobic, or so you say. 

I too have limited my gaming to weekends. School takes up a lot of time and I have to focus on that, which I to be honest probably wound not do if I could play videogames instead. I also want to practice 3D modelling, and I do not think I would bother doing that if I could play videogames all the time instead either. So I have to limit my gaming somehow. 

What is it you upload on your YouTube channel? What kind of videos? What kind of videos do you watch if you do it so often? 

Why do you dislike your country? What do you think is wrong with it?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Eastern Sergal named zerox (might change). It's pretty friendly and silly sergal who likes to hug others and pose to the cameras. Sometimes he likes to show off and dance. If pissed might eat you (rarely).


As my name says, I'm one of those people who enjoy being eaten so...

Does he enjoy being petted?


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Well pretty much you are lying, nobody believes you are fox.



That does not mean he is lying, does it?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

Well, his sona is a fox.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

stimpy said:


> Im also studding IT


Hey that is pretty good.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> He is lying there is no evidence that he is a fox.


His avatar is a fox.


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> He is lying there is no evidence that he is a fox.



So you say that if there is no evidence of something, it is automatically a lie?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

QueenMegajoulan said:


> You do not have friends? I think that explains your loneliness. You say you do not know why you do not have friends. I think the reason is as simple as: you do not try to interact with others around you. But then again, you are sociophobic, or so you say.
> 
> I too have limited my gaming to weekends. School takes up a lot of time and I have to focus on that, which I to be honest probably wound not do if I could play videogames instead. I also want to practice 3D modelling, and I do not think I would bother doing that if I could play videogames all the time instead either. So I have to limit my gaming somehow.
> 
> ...


Ohh boy my youtube channel is terrible I upload dank meme compilations and sometimes there are antifurry memes. But pretty much memes are dying so right now I stopped uplaoding, but will sart again soon. I watch pretty much everything from tech related videos to car videos, headphone videos, paranormal videos and other random videos.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

QueenMegajoulan said:


> So you say that if there is no evidence of something, it is automatically a lie?


No, I just hate that fox.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

My country is trash. Low wages, corruption, sad people, absurd.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> My country is trash. Low wages, corruption, sad people, absurd.


Sounds like the U.S.


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ohh boy my youtube channel is terrible I upload dank meme compilations and sometimes there are antifurry memes. But pretty much memes are dying so right now I stopped uplaoding, but will sart again soon. I watch pretty much everything from tech related videos to car videos, headphone videos, paranormal videos and other random videos.



Dank and antifurry memes? Okey...


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Sounds like the U.S.


Maybe... But U.S is far superior to my knowledge.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

QueenMegajoulan said:


> Dank and antifurry memes? Okey...


Something wrong? I stopped antifurry memes once I joined this fandom. Also I dont like memes, I do it just for fun.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Maybe... But U.S is far superior to my knowledge.


Not with trump. Protests everywhere.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Something wrong? I stopped antifurry memes once I joined this fandom.


I favor the fandom but I try not to watch videos about furries on YouTube because I would kill myself from the cringe.


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Feb 5, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> I favor the fandom but I try not to watch videos about furries on YouTube because I would kill myself from the cringe.



Basically.


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Something wrong? I stopped antifurry memes once I joined this fandom. Also I dont like memes, I do it just for fun.



Okey, sure, let us go with that


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

Tell something about yourself.


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Tell something about yourself.



Me or Vorelover467?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

Either one of us I guess.


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Feb 5, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Either one of us I guess.



Okey, you go first


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

I enjoy being eaten and I have a lot of sonas/oc. Won't give away my irl information because I don't want people to know that I'm on here.


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Feb 5, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> I enjoy being eaten and I have a lot of sonas/oc. Won't give away my irl information because I don't want people to know that I'm on here.



That sure was an interesting introduction


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

QueenMegajoulan said:


> That sure was an interesting introduction


Just keeping it simple and straight forward.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> I enjoy being eaten and I have a lot of sonas/oc. Won't give away my irl information because I don't want people to know that I'm on here.


That was a nice introduction, who knew that you enjoy being eaten,


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> That was a nice introduction, who knew that you enjoy being eaten,



Yes, who would have thought?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

My name actually means that. "Vore" is the fetish of eating or being eaten by an creature alive and whole.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> My name actually means that. "Vore" is the fetish of eating or being eaten by an creature alive and whole.


Jesus christ it is true I just googled it. how is this possible.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> No, I just hate that fox.


Um, is this some sort of joke or is there a reason you hate him?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Um, is this some sort of joke or is there a reason you hate him?


Its a joke I always pull jokes on foxes.


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Its a joke I always pull jokes on foxes.



Poor foxes


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Its a joke I always pull jokes on foxes.


Didn't seem like one. :/


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

I had someone say before that foxes are delicious but I  have never tried one myself.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> I had someone say before that foxes are delicious but I  have never tried one myself.


Well It is true foxes are delicious.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> I had someone say before that foxes are delicious but I  have never tried one myself.


You stay away from me evil hungry thing! >:C


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

They said the same thing about sergals and humans too. Hmm.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You stay away from me evil hungry thing! >:C


Are you really scared of a Chihuahua afraid that it is going to eat you? Seems legit.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You stay away from me evil hungry thing! >:C


Sure, but If see you in a con I will eat you.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Are you really scared of a Chihuahua afraid that it is going to eat you? Seems legit.


Foxes aren't for eating, they're for adoring. C:


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You stay away from me evil hungry thing! >:C



Poor thing


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Foxes aren't for eating, they're for adoring. C:



They are for petting and cuddling with, are they not?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2017)

QueenMegajoulan said:


> Poor thing





QueenMegajoulan said:


> They are for petting and cuddling with, are they not?


I'm glad someone understands. ;^;


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

QueenMegajoulan said:


> Poor foxes


Im waiting for your introduction, sweetie


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Sure, but If see you in a con I will eat you.


I am always happy to do so. Plus, I'm not saying you guys are delicious. I'm just recalling what someone said before. That someone was a dragon so... yay for awkwardness.


----------



## MrFranco (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> My country is trash. Low wages, corruption, sad people, absurd.


Sounds like Chile. Okay, maybe "trash" is a bit too exaggerated, but the rest is not.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

MrFranco said:


> Sounds like Chile. Okay, maybe "trash" is a bit too exaggerated, but the rest is not.


Hey sweetie, welcome to the random chat room.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> They said the same thing about sergals and humans too. Hmm.


Are sergals delicious??


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

Idk. I'm recalling what the person said. I never ate a sergal but them being a dragon, have. They said that foxes and sergals were delicious but mostly human. Plus, why would I eat a segal when I rather be in its stomach instead.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Idk. I'm recalling what the person said. I never ate a sergal but them being a dragon, have. They said that foxes and sergals were delicious but mostly human. Plus, why would I eat a segal when I rather be in its stomach instead.


Well dragons are strange things.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

If you're lucky, they can be very affectionate.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> If you're lucky, they can be very affectionate.


*There is no kinky stuff in this chat.  *


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Holy crap  I have never heard this word. WOW btw thk you for follow.


Np. Just wondering, why do you want to eat me at a con when I prefer you eat me now. You do know I'll enjoy either way.


----------



## Multoran (Feb 5, 2017)

What kinda kinky ass eatery goin' on all up in this bitch???


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 5, 2017)

Multoran said:


> What kinda kinky ass eatery goin' on all up in this bitch???



I was going to check what the hell this thread is but now I think I'm gonna pass


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 5, 2017)

Multoran said:


> What kinda kinky ass eatery goin' on all up in this bitch???





Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I was going to check what the hell this thread is but now I think I'm gonna pass


There is no kinky stuff on this chat.


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 5, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Np. Just wondering, why do you want to eat me at a con when I prefer you eat me now. You do know I'll enjoy either way.


I dont want to eat you.


----------



## XXMLGNOSCOPERXX (Feb 5, 2017)

According to all known laws
of aviation,


there is no way a bee
should be able to fly.


Its wings are too small to get
its fat little body off the ground.


The bee, of course, flies anyway


because bees don't care
what humans think is impossible.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 5, 2017)

XXMLGNOSCOPERXX said:


> According to all known laws
> of aviation,
> 
> 
> ...


Bees = thug life.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

XXMLGNOSCOPERXX said:


> According to all known laws
> of aviation,
> 
> 
> ...


Smart words


----------



## mechanicalrain (Feb 5, 2017)

-rolls in-

'sup nerds~


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 6, 2017)

mechanicalrain said:


> -rolls in-
> 
> 'sup nerds~


Hello, sweetie.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2017)

Good morning!


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning!


Good morning, sweetie. How are you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2017)

Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> Good morning, sweetie. How are you?


Sad. The Atlanta Falcons lost. :-(


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2017)

Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> Good morning, sweetie. How are you?


Do you call everbody "Sweetie"? I once had an Air Force Senior Master Sergent who called everyone "Honey".  Reminded me of that for some reason. Squirrels!!!!


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sad. The Atlanta Falcons lost. :-(


That is sad


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Do you call everbody "Sweetie"? I once had an Air Force Senior Master Sergent who called everyone "Honey".  Reminded me of that for some reason. Squirrels!!!!


Yes I do but only on this forum.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2017)

Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> Yes I do but only on this forum.


It's cool. Some Furries do have little quirks as a part of their fursonas. This one Furry says "Wow!" alot. I AWOOOOOOOOOOOOO alot.


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It's cool. Some Furries do have little quirks as a part of their fursonas. This one Furry says "Wow!" alot. I AWOOOOOOOOOOOOO alot.


Yep. Ant it is great thing.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2017)

Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> Yep. Ant it is great thing.


Yep!! Now I am going back to bed. Later buddy!


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yep!! Now I am going back to bed. Later buddy!


But why you are going back to bed?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yep!! Now I am going back to bed. Later buddy!


Looks like I can reply again. Nice, you dont have to follow my backup account


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 6, 2017)

Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> That is sad


New England patriots=retards who voted for trump.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Looks like I can reply again. Nice, you dont have to follow my backup account


I did tell you not to do mass single-replies as the forum will consider it spam.

Just follow basic forum etiquette and you won't get reply restrictions.

On another note..

Pineapple on pizza, or nah?



Vorelover467 said:


> New England patriots=retards who voted for trump.


#MAGA


----------



## katalistik (Feb 6, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> New England patriots=retards who voted for trump.



Can I ask somethin'? Everybody hates Donald J. Trump...But why?I want to hear your opinions,not some click-baits on the internet.(I'm locked here,in Mordor,I don't know what's happening outside).Help.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I did tell you not to do mass single-replies as the forum will consider it spam.
> 
> Just follow basic forum etiquette and you won't get reply restrictions.
> 
> ...


Hey sweetie I wasnt doing that, but problem was that I triggered bug in this forum. There are some topics about this bug. Sorry forgot to mention im not new to forums im veteran on oneplus forums.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hey sweetie I wasnt doing that, but problem was that I triggered bug in this forum. There are some topics about this bug.


Forum does seem to have some bugs. Wonder if they'll ever get addressed..


----------



## MrFranco (Feb 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Pineapple on pizza, or nah?



*YES*

Okay it's been years since I ate one, to the point I forgot the flavor. But what I can remember is that I liked it.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 6, 2017)

MrFranco said:


> *YES*
> 
> Okay it's been years since I ate one, to the point I forgot the flavor. But what I can remember is that I liked it.


Yeah I ate one too few years ago and it was great, great hawain pizza. One problem my local pizzeria did something and now that pizza is average.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 6, 2017)

MrFranco said:


> *YES*
> 
> Okay it's been years since I ate one, to the point I forgot the flavor. But what I can remember is that I liked it.


WHAT? HERESY! 

Whatever floats your boat, mate. Personally I don't like fruit on pizza.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2017)

Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> But why you are going back to bed?


Because I was really really tired.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> New England patriots=retards who voted for trump.


True statement. Hey Vore!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Because I was really really tired.


Are you a furry? How long you are a furry? Attended any cons?


----------



## MrFranco (Feb 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> WHAT? HERESY!
> 
> Whatever floats your boat, mate. Personally I don't like fruit on pizza.


In fact I remember my mom including pineapple among meat and other veggies. It was good too. Apples on the other hand...

Btw,


----------



## Khazius (Feb 6, 2017)

Favorite Icecream flavor?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 6, 2017)

Khazius said:


> Favorite Icecream flavor?


Caramel.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 6, 2017)

mechanicalrain said:


> -rolls in-
> 
> 'sup nerds~


So you are an artist? What kind art do you do?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Are you a furry? How long you are a furry? Attended any cons?


Yes, I am a Furry. Almost a year now in the fandom. And I haven't attended any Furry cons. Yet. There's a pretty big one here in Atlanta. FWA.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yes, I am a Furry. Almost a year now in the fandom. And I haven't attended any Furry cons. Yet. There's a pretty big one here in Atlanta. FWA.


You should go there.


----------



## mechanicalrain (Feb 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> So you are an artist? What kind art do you do?


Digital art primarily. Fantasy based stuff, mythological creatures, pretty monsters, etc... I also do craft stuff for cosplays each year which is a good time. 

What do you like to do?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 6, 2017)

mechanicalrain said:


> Digital art primarily. Fantasy based stuff, mythological creatures, pretty monsters, etc... I also do craft stuff for cosplays each year which is a good time.
> 
> What do you like to do?


Wow that is very cool. I love artists. One day maybe I will buy some art from you (sergal, if you can draw this beast).


----------



## mechanicalrain (Feb 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Wow that is very cool. I love artists. One day maybe I will buy some art from you (sergal, if you can draw this beast).


Sure thing, any time~


----------



## XXMLGNOSCOPERXX (Feb 6, 2017)

Did you know that Shrek is one of the best movies?
If you have not got all the Shrek merchandise
I recommend you buy all of it


----------



## katalistik (Feb 6, 2017)

XXMLGNOSCOPERXX said:


> Did you know that Shrek is one of the best movies?
> If you have not got all the Shrek merchandise
> I recommend you buy all of it



Shrek is strong in dis one.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 7, 2017)

So weird to have local memer on this forum. But anyways @katalistik  tell something about yourself.


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 7, 2017)

Khazius said:


> Favorite Icecream flavor?


Hands down, has to be ube.
Anyways hi people :^V


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 7, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Does he enjoy being petted?


Yes like every other sergal.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 7, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Hands down, has to be ube.
> Anyways hi people :^V


Hi random person on the Internet, what is ube?


----------



## katalistik (Feb 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> So weird to have local memer on this forum. But anyways @katalistik  tell something about yourself.



1st year at colleague.Doing...great so far."Economics and administration".(I am doomed).

Give me a lil' more time to think.


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hi random person on the Internet, what is ube?


Purple yam.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 7, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Purple yam.


Seriously I have never seen anything like that. What is this root? Is it tasty?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 7, 2017)

katalistik said:


> 1st year at colleague.Doing...great so far."Economics and administration".(I am doomed).
> 
> Give me a lil' more time to think.


Im having my first year too


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Seriously I have never seen anything like that. What is this root? Is it tasty?


People confuse it for Taro root a lot which is also purple and can kinda taste similar, but as for the ube, it tastes pretty yam-ish when cooked but when put made into something like ice cream it's got a nice sweet-but-not-too-sweet thing goin on; I kinda think it tastes slightly like a coconut too.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 7, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> People confuse it for Taro root a lot which is also purple and can kinda taste similar, but as for the ube, it tastes pretty yam-ish when cooked but when put made into something like ice cream it's got a nice sweet-but-not-too-sweet thing goin on; I kinda think it tastes slightly like a coconut too.


Wow that sound delicious where do you get these things?


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Wow that sound delicious where do you get these things?


Ube ice cream is kinda hard to find tbh. Stores with Filipino foods or Filipino restaurants are your best bet, but those'll probably be hard to come by in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 7, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Ube ice cream is kinda hard to find tbh. Stores with Filipino foods or Filipino restaurants are your best bet, but those'll probably be hard to come by in your neck of the woods.


Oh wow I think I will never eat this. Filipines are so far from me.


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Oh wow I think I will never eat this. Filipines are so far from me.


It's an ocean away from me, California's a melting pot of people tho haah


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> IT at Vilnius university



Lithuania, huh? How are the Baltics doing during this trying time?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 7, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Lithuania, huh? How are the Baltics doing during this trying time?


Pretty good, I guess.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 7, 2017)

Well we'll see in the next 4 years we will see if Putin will test NATO's commitment and Trump's.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 7, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Well we'll see in the next 4 years we will see if Putin will test NATO's commitment and Trump's.


Im pretty sure he will test it.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello mr Sergal, can I ask you if you like Ozy and Millie?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 7, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Hello mr Sergal, can I ask you if you like Ozy and Millie?


Oh I didnt expect this. I have never read it sorry


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 7, 2017)

Probably. 3 things you can do if that happens, and this is if NATO does not commit. Fight, run or keep your head low. 

You fight and you might die. You put up a hell of a fight and people like me will drink to your heroism and sacrifice and look on in awe and admiration at these little countries that took on a juggernaut in the name of defiance and patriotism.  Yours and your comrades sacrifice will be mostly remembered, for a few years. 

I need to drink to Ukraine tomorrow. I feel like a POS now.  

You run. You run to other EU countries, or Finland or the US or Canada. You live the rest of your days as a refugee in another country. It's not the way you wanted it but it is what it is. My great grandfather fled Germany before WW1 to the US. My great, great grandfather called him a coward while his other three sons went off to serve the navy.   We'll they all died and my great grandfather lived to breed and kept the family name going. 

You stay but don't fight. You keep your head low and you deny being part of any organization that make you a person of interest. You see the people that do raise their heads and fists get smacked down and disappear along with their families.  Little Green Men knock on your neighbor's door, but not yours. Some people you know are gone, but you are not. It is what it is. 

Option 3 doesn't always work if you are a target of ethnic cleansing. Otherwise option 1 or 2 is your best bet.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Oh I didnt expect this. I have never read it sorry



That's ok. It was a webcomic from 1998 to 2007, so it's kind of obscure now. I highly recommend it, but if it's not your thing, that's fine


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 7, 2017)

Generation gap : \


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 7, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Probably. 3 things you can do if that happens, and this is if NATO does not commit. Fight, run or keep your head low.
> 
> You fight and you might die. You put up a hell of a fight and people like me will drink to your heroism and sacrifice and look on in awe and admiration at these little countries that took on a juggernaut in the name of defiance and patriotism.  Yours and your comrades sacrifice will be mostly remembered, for a few years.
> 
> ...


I will be moving to canada if:
1. nothing happens
2. Putin strikes
3 Finish succefuly my studies
4 I made my mind I want to be canadian.
I have made my mind and I will not be staying in LT more than 5 years.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 7, 2017)

@Martin2W I like your new profile pic.  It makes you friendlier.Its over 9000 now.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 7, 2017)

katalistik said:


> @Martin2W I like your new profile pic.  It makes you friendlier.Its over 9000 now.


Yeah I like it too. Same sergal just different style ;D God damm I love sergals too much


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 7, 2017)

Oregon is better. We have the mildest of weather if you live on the coast. Not too hot and not too cold. No deadly snakes. No really bad spiders. One spider is _kind of _nasty, but only if you have a bad reaction to it which depends on your biology. Besides that it's fantastic. Lot of drunks but, still, we're fantastic.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 7, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Oregon is better. We have the mildest of weather if you live on the coast. Not too hot and not too cold. No deadly snakes. No really bad spiders. One spider is _kind of _nasty, but only if you have a bad reaction to it which depends on your biology. Besides that it's fantastic. Lot of drunks but, still, we're fantastic.


I see.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 7, 2017)

BTW.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 7, 2017)

@Martin2W From another thread you have made,I see that you want to take the ielts.What scores do you need? If you need help or advice, I have taken the toefl ibt three months ago to go to Australia


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes like every other sergal.


*pets*


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 7, 2017)

katalistik said:


> @Martin2W I like your new profile pic.  It makes you friendlier.Its over 9000 now.


Few minutes ago I came up with


Sarachaga said:


> @Martin2W From another thread you have made,I see that you want to take the ielts.What scores do you need? If you need help or advice, I have taken the toefl ibt three months ago to go to Australia


Yes I need ielts. I will be moving to canada and canada accepts only ielts. I need 6 or more from every thing. But im a bit afraid since my skills are mediocre. I think i will be grinding my eng skills whole summer. Was it hard for you?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 7, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> *pets*


*makes weird sounds*


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes I need ielts. I will be moving to canada and canada accepts only ielts. I need 6 or more from every thing. But im a bit afraid since my skills are mediocre. I think i will be grinding my eng skills whole summer. Was it hard for you?


Don't worry, I'm not so good at English either. The questions are usually not so hard but they are a bit weird. Is there a wau you can take a training test? That's what I did and it helped me a lot.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 7, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Don't worry, I'm not so good at English either. The questions are usually not so hard but they are a bit weird. Is there a wau you can take a training test? That's what I did and it helped me a lot.


What is wau?


----------



## Sagt (Feb 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> What is wau?


Way


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 7, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Way


Ahhh yes i see


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 7, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Don't worry, I'm not so good at English either. The questions are usually not so hard but they are a bit weird. Is there a wau you can take a training test? That's what I did and it helped me a lot.


You mean like preperation courses?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ahhh yes i see


Yeah sorry about this I'm typing this on my phone and I'm not used to it


Martin2W said:


> You mean like preperation courses?


No more like a training test. For the toefl you can pay for a gtaded training test online. The test is similar to the one that you are preparing for and it really helped me to see what I should be focusingon.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 7, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yeah sorry about this I'm typing this on my phone and I'm not used to it
> 
> No more like a training test. For the toefl you can pay for a gtaded training test online. The test is similar to the one that you are preparing for and it really helped me to see what I should be focusingon.


Ugh I dont think so its possible with ielts.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ugh I dont think so its possible with ielts.


I don't know if it's worth anything but maybe try this :
www.ieltsessentials.com: Academic Reading Practice Tests


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 7, 2017)

I think it is possible to get older tests. That were like year or two ago, isnt it? I heard about this somewhere.


----------



## Lexiand (Feb 7, 2017)

yo


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I think it is possible to get older tests. That were like year or two ago, isnt it? I heard about this somewhere.


Yeah probably. And don't worry, even old tests can help you see the logic behind the newer ones


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 7, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> yo


Yo


----------



## Lexiand (Feb 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yo


I usually don't start conversations....
Soo how is everyone doing?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *makes weird sounds*


*cuddles and continues petting you.*


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 7, 2017)

Do you have Steam? 

And what do you think about the 24/7 sales there?


----------



## Lexiand (Feb 7, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Do you have Steam?
> 
> And what do you think about the 24/7 sales there?



I love steam. thanks Gaben


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 7, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> I love steam. thanks Gaben


PRAISE GABEN!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 8, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> I usually don't start conversations....
> Soo how is everyone doing?


Pretty good, how are you?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 8, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> *cuddles and continues petting you.*


*starts eating you*


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Pretty good, how are you?


If you don't want reply restrictions again I highly recommend keeping all your replies to ONE comment.


----------



## Lexiand (Feb 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Pretty good, how are you?


I don't know its just I been kinda been going through alot.

I will talk about this in another post but other than that I think I'm doing fine.


----------



## DennyFrontier (Feb 8, 2017)

Do you have any unique hobbies or favorite things to do? What is your favorite drink?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 8, 2017)

DennyFrontier said:


> Do you have any unique hobbies or favorite things to do? What is your favorite drink?


Uhhh this one is hard. No I dont have unique hobbies, I dont even know what is my favourite drink. What about you?


----------



## DennyFrontier (Feb 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Uhhh this one is hard. No I dont have unique hobbies, I dont even know what is my favourite drink. What about you?



I restore old cars and I really like scotch. Try a glass of Dewars if you get the chance!


----------



## LycanTheory (Feb 8, 2017)

DennyFrontier said:


> I restore old cars and I really like scotch. Try a glass of Dewars if you get the chance!



Antiques or muscle cars?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 8, 2017)

DennyFrontier said:


> Do you have any unique hobbies or favorite things to do? What is your favorite drink?


Thought I'd join in. My hobbies currently consist of gaming and fixing up my classic car with my dad. It won't be a back to original restoration because I'm going to change the color and add some parts like hubcaps and a few tuning parts that weren't original to the car, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. Also my favorite drink is probably apple cider (Apple Bandit is the best IMLTHO) and before you all jump out of your skins, in my country the legal drinking age is 18. It used to be 16 but the government felt the need to raise it.


----------



## DennyFrontier (Feb 8, 2017)

LycanTheory said:


> Antiques or muscle cars?



Muscle. Ive got a 1965 Cutlass and a 1971 split bumper Camaro.


----------



## Lexiand (Feb 8, 2017)

soo this is another open chat


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 8, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> soo this is another open chat


Yes sir this is another open chat.


----------



## LycanTheory (Feb 8, 2017)

DennyFrontier said:


> Muscle. Ive got a 1965 Cutlass and a 1971 split bumper Camaro.



*Drools over split bumper Camaro*


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 8, 2017)

LycanTheory said:


> *Drools over split bumper Camaro*


Yeah, those 71 camaro's are pretty nice. Although I personally prefer the 69 model year. Something about the shape of those that I like more than the 71.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *starts eating you*


*Starts wiggling happily.*


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 9, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> *Starts wiggling happily.*


*burps and rubs his belly*


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 9, 2017)

*snuggles y you from the inside and rubs your stomach wall.*


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 9, 2017)

*vomits you out because of bad taste*


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 9, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *vomits you out because of bad taste*


*hugs your belly*


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 9, 2017)

That's it, I think I've seen enough vore rp for an entire lifetime ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 9, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> That's it, I think I've seen enough vore rp for an entire lifetime ಠ_ಠ


At least with that you can end it. With Trump, we're fucked. And he has been in office for only a month.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 9, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> *hugs your belly*


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 9, 2017)

katalistik said:


>


Read the reply under that and you'll know why.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 9, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> At least with that you can end it. With Trump, we're fucked. And he has been in office for only a month.


Maybe let's not start on this topic given on how it turned out on the other thread


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 9, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Maybe let's not start on this topic given on how it turned out on the other thread


True, we don't want trump to nuke furries.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 9, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> That's it, I think I've seen enough vore rp for an entire lifetime ಠ_ಠ


God damn vore is strange thing.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 9, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> True, we don't want trump to nuke furries.



I'm going to refrain.


----------



## Iriastar (Feb 9, 2017)

Sup Mr. Sergal.
I'm a tiger so you can't eat me. I'll eat you first.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 9, 2017)

Vore seriously makes me uncomfortable...


----------



## DennyFrontier (Feb 9, 2017)

I like vore as much as the next guy but keep it in the bedroom will ya


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 12, 2017)

Iriastar said:


> Sup Mr. Sergal.
> I'm a tiger so you can't eat me. I'll eat you first.


Sup, sorry I didnt see comment.


----------



## Iriastar (Feb 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Sup, sorry I didnt see comment.


No worries.


----------



## Mabus (Feb 14, 2017)

>.>


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi, anybody want to chat?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hi, anybody want to chat?


Sure! But... About what?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Sure! But... About what?


About life and this fandom.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> About life and this fandom.


Well, life is hell. And this fandom is actually pretty good and enjoyable.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Well, life is hell. And this fandom is actually pretty good and enjoyable.


LOL life is hell indeed. Have you been at some conventions etc?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> LOL life is hell indeed. Have you been at some conventions etc?


Nah, there's only really one convention in my country called the Dutch Furcon, it's in July and not close to where I live. Last July I wasn't as much into the fandom as I am now so I had no real reason to go back then. I'm thinking of maybe going this year. I don't have a fancy fursuit though, and I doubt I'll have enough money to go anyway.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

Well you are not very talkative that is fine.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> About life and this fandom.


Life is full of good food, entertainment and fun things to do/watch.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Nah, there's only really one convention in my country called the Dutch Furcon, it's in July and not close to where I live. Last July I wasn't as much into the fandom as I am now so I had no real reason to go back then. I'm thinking of maybe going this year. I don't have a fancy fursuit though, and I doubt I'll have enough money to go anyway.


Just do it go to the con.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

but you said you are off work early, you have job so why there is no money for a con?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Just do it go to the con.


I'll try. It sounds like a lot of fun. With a bit of luck, I'll have cleared my debt and fixed my car before then, so I can afford to, and am able to go.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> but you said you are off work early, you have job so why there is no money for a con?


Because I'm a college dropout, and college was really expensive. I took out a government loan to pay for housing, entry fees and books.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Because I'm a college dropout, and college was really expensive. I took out a government loan to pay for housing, entry fees and books.


A drop out?. Well that is not very good, that shit is expensive about 9k in lithuania.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Because I'm a college dropout, and college was really expensive. I took out a government loan to pay for housing, entry fees and books.


So you live alone? And have a job?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> A drop out?. Well that is not very good, that shit is expensive about 9k in lithuania.


Yeah, it was about 10k in total for me, for 6 months. I dropped out because of my ADHD. That caused stuff like inability to plan, organize and concentrate. But I also suffer from some more serious stuff like fear of failure and depression. All that put together and there was no way in hell I was going to pass the first year. That's why I got out as soon as I could, to minimize the monetary damage. I see a therapist now who helps me deal with my standard ADHD symptoms (a.e. lack of planning, organizing and concentrating.) but also with the more serious stuff not directly related to ADHD such as depression and fear of failure.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> So you live alone? And have a job?


I do not live alone, I simply cannot afford it. I live with my dad. And I have a part-time job, yes. Doesn't really pay all that well.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Yeah, it was about 10k in total for me, for 6 months. I dropped out because of my ADHD. That caused stuff like inability to plan, organize and concentrate. But I also suffer from some more serious stuff like fear of failure and depression. All that put together and there was no way in hell I was going to pass the first year. That's why I got out as soon as I could, to minimize the monetary damage. I see a therapist now who helps me deal with my standard ADHD symptoms (a.e. lack of planning, organizing and concentrating.) but also with the more serious stuff not directly related to ADHD such as depression and fear of failure.


Well I have some of these problems myself. It is my first year in University, I hope I will finish succesfully. So far no problems with exams.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

Actually I dont know if I have these problems, but I might. Since I get depressed very easily.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Actually I dont know if I have these problems, but I might. Since I get depressed very easily.


I used to get depressed really easily as well. But this therapist does help, and I've been going to the gym to lose weight and become a bit more confident about myself. I really enjoy working out and it made me a lot happier than I was.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I used to get depressed really easily as well. But this therapist does help, and I've been going to the gym to lose weight and become a bit more confident about myself. I really enjoy working out and it made me a lot happier than I was.


Lose that weight, weight is bad for you.


----------



## Khazius (Feb 14, 2017)

Sup, wanna take my shift at work today?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

Khazius said:


> Sup, wanna take my shift at work today?


YES please.
Money good.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Lose that weight, weight is bad for you.


I know, and I am. I lost a lot of weight already, so much so that almost none of my pants even fit me anymore.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

I need $$$ Will do anything.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I need $$$ Will do anything.


Need hugs, will pay 

PAY IN COOKIES


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I know, and I am. I lost a lot of weight already, so much so that almost none of my pants even fit me anymore.


How do I gain weight I need some.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Need hugs, will pay
> 
> PAY IN COOKIES


Angry sergal: *hugs*


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> How do I gain weight I need some.


Eat a bag of chips and two big hamburgers a day, every day and don't leave your computer for a month.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Angry sergal: *hugs*


*pets head* Who's a good sergal? You are! Yes you're a good sergal, aren't you? *scratches under chin and behind ears*


----------



## Mabus (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm batman |•_•|


----------



## Royn (Feb 15, 2017)

Klahauya!  AFSMS called everone "Honey"......?  Females and Males both........??


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I'm batman |•_•|


Cute fluffy batman...


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I'm batman |•_•|


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 17, 2017)

Im sergal


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 27, 2017)

Bump, I guess.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 27, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Bump, I guess.


How are you, my sergal? :O


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 27, 2017)

Karatine said:


> How are you, my sergal? )


Yessss finaly, sergal speaking. Im good just a having minor head ache as usuall monday head aches are common for me. Browsing dark place deviant art for sergal designs.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 27, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yessss finaly, sergal speaking. Im good just a having minor head ache as usuall monday head aches are common for me. Browsing dark place deviant art for sergal designs.


That's cool, I'm just at school doing school things, so I thought I'd pass the time here


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 27, 2017)

Karatine said:


> That's cool, I'm just at school doing school things, so I thought I'd pass the time here


School, yes sad place. Last year at school?


----------



## Karatine (Feb 27, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> School, yes sad place. Last year at school?


Yes, thankfully. Today we got a lot of snow, so now there's kids who are drifting there cars around in the empty parking lot now that it's lunchtime :/


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 27, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Yes, thankfully. Today we got a lot of snow, so now there's kids who are drifting there cars around in the empty parking lot now that it's lunchtime :/


LOL kids having some fun in their honda civics and rusty bmws. Where are you from if there is snow?


----------



## Karatine (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm in Utah. There seem to be a lot of Subarus going in. I was watching them from the comfort of my own car  I don't think I want to drift that though, too heavy.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 27, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I'm in Utah. There seem to be a lot of Subarus going in. I was watching them from the comfort of my own car  I don't think I want to drift that though, too heavy.


Drift it do it  Subarus are good cars.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 27, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Drift it do it  Subarus are good cars.


But I tried before and I just kept sliding and nearly hit a wall  lunch is almost over anyway


----------



## Karatine (Feb 27, 2017)

Our teacher makes us give up our phones this period. I might be back in an hour and a half


----------



## Charrburn (Feb 27, 2017)

Oh no. That's the worst kind of teacher!


----------



## Charrburn (Feb 27, 2017)

I've only had one teacher like that. Normally we get to use our computers in class so we're just browsing the web while having our classes.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 27, 2017)

I am back! Sort of.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 27, 2017)

When going to con best option is to share room, since rooms tend to be expensive?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> When going to con best option is to share room, since rooms tend to be expensive?


Indeed. But I'd rather be on a room by my own.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 27, 2017)

And another qiestion to someone who was going to cons. Is it hard to get day off at friday, I have to lie that I cant come right? I guess if I tell boss truth he will kick me.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 28, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> And another qiestion to someone who was going to cons. Is it hard to get day off at friday, I have to lie that I cant come right? I guess if I tell boss truth he will kick me.


Personally, I don't think that your boss would physically kick you, unless you mean kick as in fire then I have no idea. But, if you can pull in some extra hours or something then ask for the day off you'll probably have a better chance then not.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 1, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Personally, I don't think that your boss would physically kick you, unless you mean kick as in fire then I have no idea. But, if you can pull in some extra hours or something then ask for the day off you'll probably have a better chance then not.


Well since hotel rooms are bought out way before event I have no other choice but not to go at the friday. Since 2 days wouldnt be really enough. Ofc I can tell some crap like my mother died.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Yess


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

Hehe lonnely wolf searching for someone to talk


----------



## modfox (Mar 9, 2017)

good. there is a fox to talk to now..... at leased for half an hour


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 9, 2017)

Hello lonely wolf and fox


----------



## modfox (Mar 9, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Hello lonely wolf and fox


hello lion....


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 9, 2017)

How are you two doing?


----------



## modfox (Mar 9, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> How are you two doing?


i am fine. you?


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 9, 2017)

Fine. I should be studying for my math test tomorrow but it's so boring. ._.


----------

